# choke tubes



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

I am moving to SE Texas, near the Louisiana border, there are a lot of ducks and snow geese in the area, what are some choke selections for both birds, using no larger than BB, and i shoot a Benelli


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

PATTERNMASTER!!!!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

DRAKEKILLER!!!!!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Besides giving you just the KICKS!!!! I will actually explain on why you might want to consider a kicks.

Kicks High Flyer!! Chokes with the studs inside(ww,pm,etc.) do not work the same with all shells due to the different wads used by different companys. Get a kicks and you won't have to worry about it as much.

I was out today and folded ducks with 2 3/4" 4's from 10 yards out to 50ish yards using my Kicks Mod. Was pheasant hunting yesterday and made a 45+ yard shot on a grouse that folded like a rock. Maybe just pure luck, but since I've switched from a factory mod to the kicks mod my cripple rate has basically gone away. They either fold up and die or you miss.


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

duckman1 said:


> PATTERNMASTER!!!!


X 2


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Drakekiller will out pattern a pattern master with the right load by 25%.


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

shooteminthelips said:


> Drakekiller will out pattern a pattern master with the right load by 25%.


Use what you like. I love my patternmaster and would not trade it for anything. Excellant Patterns with every load I have tried.


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

extended range patternmaster and 2 shot....works for everything!


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

TL1FAAT said:


> extended range patternmaster and 2 shot....works for everything!


X2

Exactly what I use. Deadly combination.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

The only reason you say pattern master is because you have never had them both and compared the Drakekiller and extended range pattern master with the same loads. Trust me I bought the pattern master and shot about 25 shells through it at paper. Diffrent loads at 50 yards. Both out of two diffrent SBE 2's. One gun rigged up with the pattern master one with the drakekiller and Both guns were 28 inch barrells. The Drakekiller consistently took the pattern master to the wood shop. It really was never even close. The fun thing about being a hunter is putting yourself out there and truely finding the best combination when it comes to patterning your gun. The other thing about a drakekiller is it is a custom choke. Meaning the choke is bored for your gun exactly. The pattern master is a cookie cutter type choke. They are all the same and when you produce a product like that your never going to get a custom choke result.


----------



## snowgoosehunter (Apr 15, 2009)

Like I said earlier, use what works for you. I'll stick with my patternmaster, no need to try another choke patterns are excellant.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

PATTERNMASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Another Vote for Drake killers. I have one in both my shottys and love em.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i have made a ton of incredible shots with my patternmaster. people look at me like i was crazt to even shoot, and i knocked them stone dead. its not that i am a skybuster, its the fact that i have confidence taking them longer shots when the hunting is tough and i have to.

pm x 2s = dead stuff


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Besides giving you just the KICKS!!!! I will actually explain on why you might want to consider a kicks.
> 
> Kicks High Flyer!! Chokes with the studs inside(ww,pm,etc.) do not work the same with all shells due to the different wads used by different companys. Get a kicks and you won't have to worry about it as much.
> 
> I was out today and folded ducks with 2 3/4" 4's from 10 yards out to 50ish yards using my Kicks Mod. Was pheasant hunting yesterday and made a 45+ yard shot on a grouse that folded like a rock. Maybe just pure luck, but since I've switched from a factory mod to the kicks mod my cripple rate has basically gone away. They either fold up and die or you miss.


X2


----------



## Preds21 (Feb 12, 2008)

The first thing i looked at was the drake killer but the only issue i have is that i have no way to measure the bore diameter of my benelli nova


----------



## GKBassplayer (Feb 19, 2008)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Besides giving you just the KICKS!!!! I will actually explain on why you might want to consider a kicks.
> 
> Kicks High Flyer!! Chokes with the studs inside(ww,pm,etc.) do not work the same with all shells due to the different wads used by different companys. Get a kicks and you won't have to worry about it as much.
> 
> I was out today and folded ducks with 2 3/4" 4's from 10 yards out to 50ish yards using my Kicks Mod. Was pheasant hunting yesterday and made a 45+ yard shot on a grouse that folded like a rock. Maybe just pure luck, but since I've switched from a factory mod to the kicks mod my cripple rate has basically gone away. They either fold up and die or you miss.


nothing on their website says anything different from a patternmaster. so whats the big deal about them?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

USAlx50 said:


> Another Vote for Drake killers. I have one in both my shottys and love em.


I have had both as well and will never take out my Drakekiller!

Another vote for Drakekiller!


----------



## MuleyMan (Mar 1, 2007)

Preds,
Take your gun in to any gunsmith, they will be able to correctly measure your bore for you.

Do any of you guys who shoot drake killers ever shoot 3.5" BB through them? I have been really looking in to Kevin's chokes but I have alot of big loads and BBB stuff to get rid of first.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You cant shoot anything bigger then BB with the Drakekiller. I shoot 3 inch BB or 3.5 BB's exclusively through mine. It patterns them like a dream. The slower the load with the BB's the better the pattern. Seems like 1400 to 1450 is about the perfect speed for the best patterns. But I have also had sucess with Xpert 3inch BB's and 3.5 Inch BB's. Just have to find what works for you. The best over all is the 3inch Premium or Blue Box 1/4 ounce BB's through my gun. Run right in that 1400 to 1450 speed range.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

> The best over all is the 3inch Premium or Blue Box 1/4 ounce BB's through my gun. Run right in that 1400 to 1450 speed range.


Same here!

I do have a friend who shoots nothing but BB's for ducks and T's for geese. He has had his DK for about 5 years and not had a problem with his choke! Although I would talk to Kevin first, I do know from experience that T's can be used.

There is a rumor that his DK came straight out of Kevin's gun though!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

GKBassplayer said:


> WingedShooter7 said:
> 
> 
> > Besides giving you just the KICKS!!!! I will actually explain on why you might want to consider a kicks.
> ...


Well if there no different than patternmaster, I guess the price difference alone would be why I would choose them


----------



## Nick Roehl (Mar 7, 2002)

DRAKEKILLER for sure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Patternmaster cuz you can shoot whatever you want out of it besides slugs and blackcloud but they make a black cloud choke. 
I've witnessed many 60 yds kills with a pm and also watched my buddy fill his swan tag while duck hunting 3 inch 1 1/8 3's at 60 yds stone dead.


----------

